# We need an art forum



## Shawn (Apr 22, 2007)

A forum where we can show off our artistic abilites besides playing guitar. Designing, graphic arts, drawing, painting, etc...what do you think? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=26894



We could change the name of that thread to "OUR 7-string designs".


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2007)

Designs can just go in the proper guitar forum.


----------

